# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hotels near the Airport

## Luvsdaislands

Hey Boardies,

In the event that I am not able to make my flight coming back from Montego Bay, what are some area hotels that I can call in case I need an over night stay?


One Luv
 Luvsdaislands

----------


## Seveen

here's a thread that may help :-)

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...nd-food-a-plus

----------

